# SIERRA 2000 looking for owners/installation manual - PLEASE HELP!



## RATOVICH (Mar 28, 2011)

Good afternoon yall !
my wife and i bought 2nd hand used sierra2000 wood burning stove and are having a hard time finding an owners/installation manual for this unit, it is apparently no longer manufactured and Sierra is out of business altogether, none of the local contractors we had over the house had any luck finding said manual and the baltimore co. regulations insist on this exact item instead of a manual for a unit of comparable size for installation permits.  the stove is sitting outside gathering rust, now into the spring, i guess that saved us 1200$ in installation labor and parts, however no wood heat this past winter 

we refuse to go to war with afghanistan and iraq just to heat our home, we are switching our vehicles to electric and our electricity to solar and wind, but since those are long term projects we wanted to start with burning local wood since im in gardening business and have access to unlimited downed trees throughout the year.

If anyone has a manual for sierra2000 wood stove pleasePLEASEplease help us out, it would only take 10 minutes of your time to scan it in and email it to us, we would love u long time


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 28, 2011)

Googled Sierra 2000 woodstove and got this website.  Not sure if its the same Sierra, but it has some info and contact methods.  May be a good place to start.

http://sierraproductsinc.net/pages/customer_service.htm


----------



## RATOVICH (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Inferno.

 I started with Sierra website in my search for help as well, but since the actual SIERRA no longer exists the company that took over for them proved to be pretty useless as far as customer service goes.  
Apparently there is a back log on some models that were produced in 2008-2010, but there seems to be no interest on their behalf in providing help to those of SIERRA customers that have older stove models.  

I figured there is plenty of competition out there as far as quality wood stove manufacturers, why bother someone who so obviously doesn't want to be bothered.?

Unless some kind soul, who just happens to be a member in this forum, has my stove in their home and is willing to share a scanned copy of the manual with our family were only out $100.  No big expense to learn a valuable lesson I suppose


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2011)

Your best bet would be to put a "wanted" ad in the Baltimore craigslist. Before Sierra shut down in Harrisonburg, VA they sold thousands of the old 2000 series in the Mid-Atlantic area in the 1980s. The workers showed up one October 1993 morning and the doors were locked. 

The name has been owned by at least two other companies since then.

But everything an inspector should need clearances, UL listing etc. was on the plates firmly attached to the stoves.


----------



## afptl (Sep 2, 2011)

this guy is selling a sierra wood stove and has  the manual     maybe he would help out!


http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/2563565182.html


----------

